# Flat Fares coming



## Freefall (Dec 21, 2016)

I was part of a beta group for flat rates in Chicago, and then sorta stumbled upon this. These flat fare packages are available now, but they haven't publicly announced them yet. I just happened to stumbled upon these links. You can change the end part to your city to see if you have packages available. The prices are pretty crazy for pax. LA has $3.99 uberx and $1.99 pool flat fares. You just have to pay a one time $10 fee for 20 rides at that price, or $20 for 40 rides. I have a feeling they're trying to stop people from deleting the app and keep them as customers

Chicago: https://www.uber.com/info/plus/chicago/
Boston: https://www.uber.com/info/plus/boston/
NYC: https://www.uber.com/info/plus/newyork/
LA: https://www.uber.com/info/plus/la/
Seattle: https://www.uber.com/info/plus/seattle/
Philly: https://www.uber.com/info/plus/philadelphia/
DC: https://www.uber.com/info/plus/dc/
San Fran: https://www.uber.com/info/plus/sanfrancisco/


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info. shared with people over at the Boston forum.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Reminds me of a monthly bus pass for the financially hindered.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol more Uber economics designed to make them lose money. Bunch of idiots at the top.


----------



## DN75 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thought they started to have a subscription type pay scale last year... This looks like that


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

LOL, Uber will take a bath on this if they get a lot of people maximizing the option. Looking at the Los Angeles coverage map, if I had a daily commute from Lancaster to Long Beach, for instance. 94 miles each way, for $3.99? I'm in!

$30 limit per ride, nevermind, lol.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

so, that's the FARE... what are the driver's EARNINGS? Are drivers paid the same base, per min & per mile rate as UberX for a ride given to an UberX pax?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> so, that's the FARE... what are the driver's EARNINGS? Are drivers paid the same base, per min & per mile rate as UberX for a ride given to an UberX pax?


Drivers are paid the same as UberX, at least I was. Pax was bragging about the $2.49 fare. I was paid about $6 for the trip.


----------



## Freefall (Dec 21, 2016)

I was able to buy another package in Chicago. 40 rides for $20. $5.99 uberx fares and $2.99 pool. Interestingly there was no 20 ride package option this time


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber rides it's own insanity straight into bankruptcy...

Us boys in yellow will be laughing when Uber tries to get venture capital and everyone tells them no.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I wonder how this works in Surge zones? Doesn't look like the pax is going to pay any surge, but is driver going to get paid a surge or does the request come in as non-surge even if the zone is surging???


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

What surge? Didn't you know LA riders are pissed? Say goodbye to to it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber can't wait to fail or think of ways to make less money for the company and for the drivers.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Uber can't wait to fail or think of ways to make less money for the company and for the drivers.


Within the next year we will all hear about Travis going into rehab

Update June 14, 2017
Holy Feces, it wasn't even 2 weeks and he is taking a leave of absence.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I noticed the flat fares are sold out in ATL. It doesn't take a genius to realize uber will hemorrhage money if they are paying the drivers more than what they are charging the customer.

But knowing Travis, there's an end game. And I am sure it ends with us drivers getting the shaft. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a rate cut across the board in about 6 months.

The house always wins.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> Within the next year we will all hear about Travis going into rehab


From your keyboard to God's ears.



Reversoul said:


> I noticed the flat fares are sold out in ATL. It doesn't take a genius to realize uber will hemorrhage money if they are paying the drivers more than what they are charging the customer.
> 
> But knowing Travis, there's an end game. And I am sure it ends with us drivers getting the shaft. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a rate cut across the board in about 6 months.
> 
> The house always wins.


When drivers realize how stupid and worthless driving for Uber is and he's gone thru so many that wanted to drive that he can't find any more he will realize that the drivers were his only asset.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

yep I have picked up two pax that paid $20.00 for 4 trips guaranteed no surge pricing, they said the coupon showed up in their app.


----------



## sre94 (Mar 30, 2017)

I've been on this deal as a passenger for three months now in San Diego. This month is crazy: $20 for unlimited rides. Took an 18 mile ride Sunday that cost me only $7. That's insane

And the even crazier part: a lot of times, Pool is actually more expensive


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Reminds me of a monthly bus pass for the financially hindered.


 exactly, That crap is crazy.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> I noticed the flat fares are sold out in ATL. It doesn't take a genius to realize uber will hemorrhage money if they are paying the drivers more than what they are charging the customer.
> 
> But knowing Travis, there's an end game. And I am sure it ends with us drivers getting the shaft. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a rate cut across the board in about 6 months.
> 
> The house always wins.


The flat fares are simply a rationale for taking 40-50% of all trips off us. They need a reason to take this much off of us. It's to pay for the trips where uber doesn't even collect enough off the passenger to pay for the trip.

So now uber can say they overcharge some people and some they undercharge...

When they are overcharging 95%+ of customers and barely undercharging the 5%.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Us boys in yellow will be laughing when


Wait... You're a dude?


----------

